# DC Allegiance boots



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very stiff, very narrow, but incredible boots if that's what your looking for.

I don't know why more boots don't use the air bladder system.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I had them and they are stiff. The liner in them are awesome. They have a pretty wide foot print. If you like all-mountain riding and steeps get them. if you are a park monkey don't as they will be really hard to flex through consitently.

P.S. Don't wear them with wing backs as they will pop of the BOA wheel on the side.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

best boots ive had so far!
I have the ones without the bladder system from the year b4
i love em I can just imagine how much better they r w the air bladder!
VERY STIFF, great liner, great boot


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback!!!


----------

